# JavaFX, Silverlight, Flash



## miketech (5. Aug 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den oben genannten. Mich würde mal interessieren, wo hier die Kommunikation mit der Geschäftslogik abläuft. Und zwar: 

Ist es so, wie bei Java Webstart, dass ich quasi eine komplette Anwendung herunterlade und die Logik in der Anwendung enthalten ist? 

Oder handelt es sich bei den obengenannten lediglich um die GUI, die lokal läuft? Nur wie wird dann die Geschäftslogik mit eingebunden?


Gruß

Mike


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2007)

Die Logik ist da, wo du sie hinpackst, ganz egal ob Swing, JFX, Tcl/Tk (schon klar, kennt keiner mehr), ....


----------



## miketech (5. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ok angenommen ich möchte eine Anwendung mit JavaFX schreiben, die ein paar Daten grafisch illustriert (als Chart).

Mein Problem ist nun: Was fließt über die Leitung? Schicke ich nur die Daten über die Leitung aus denen dann auf Client-Seite die Grafik erstellt wird?

Oder ist es wie z.B. bei Servlets etc., wo ich auf der Server-Seite alles erstelle und anschließend nur die GUI (mit fertig erstelltem Chart) über die Leitung geht?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (5. Aug 2007)

All das läuft auf dem Client.


----------



## miketech (6. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ok danke. Also ist das doch im Grunde, wie wenn ich eine Anwendung mit Java Webstart herunterlade oder? Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass es einfacher ist schöne bunte GUIs zu erstellen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## AlArenal (6. Aug 2007)

Java Webstart ist nur ein Deployment Mechanismus. Was soll das mit og. Technologien zu tun haben (außer, dass man JFX-Kram natürlich auch per JWS verfügbar machen kann)?

Äpfel + Birnen = Obstsalat


----------



## thE_29 (6. Aug 2007)

Meine Güte, müsst ihr immer so auf Wörter fixiert sein oder könnt ihr euch auch mal denken "wie es der User meint"

Per Definition hat WebStart halt nix mit den Technologien am Hut, aber er meint ganz einfach das die ganze Logik auf dem Client läuft!

Du kannst aber auch sicher mit Java Webservices die Logik auf Servern lassen und nur die Ergebnisse zurückschicken und die dann Anzeigen!


----------



## AlArenal (6. Aug 2007)

KLar, und darum ist das ganze Fundament, auf dem die Frage beruht, schon auf Sand gebaut, eben weil die Begriffe nicht sitzen. Dafür sind Fachbegriffe nunmal da, um fachliche Zusammenhänge treffend ausdrücken zu können 

Wenn in einem Programmierforum ein Programmierer die anderen etwas fragt, gehe ich nunmal nicht davon aus, "wie der User denkt"...


----------



## thE_29 (6. Aug 2007)

Wenn die Person sich auskennen würde, würde er kaum so eine Frage stellen, oder?


----------



## AlArenal (6. Aug 2007)

Gott-o-gott... es wird Zeit für Kaffee....


----------

